# 98 jeep tj no start/no gauges



## dheavychevy38

Got a 98 jeep tj with a 2.5l engine. I have no gauges on the dash ? I drove it the other day no problems went to start it today and nothing. I haven't checked spark or fuel yet. No blown fuses and almost every part includeing the engine is new.


----------



## cjshloman

Any other info you can give.....the starter going?, any kind of electrical going on.....battery dead?, sometimes the clockring thingy on the steering column goes and it plays havoc with the electrical system.


----------



## tracerich

No start or a no crank situation? Big difference.


----------



## 2COR517

tracerich;1144667 said:


> No start or a no crank situation? Big difference.


----------



## dheavychevy38

Putting in a new batt and cables today. She cranks just no start.


----------



## dheavychevy38

Ok so I have installed a new batt all new cables and cleaned all of the grounds. Still just cranks. So I found that the crank sensor likes to go out so I did some research on how to check it. Mine seems to be good but I bought a new one to put anyway just to be sure. I still have same situation. I have checked all of the fuse and changed the relays. I have checked to see if I have power at my coil and injectors but when I do the wire that should carry power seems to be grounded ? I have read that the gauges are run throught the pcm and not the acutual sensors. So I am starting to think it is the pcm. Anyone have any other ideas to try ? Oh and when I hook a scanner into the data port I can't get the scanner to hook to the computer.


----------



## 2COR517

Fuel pressure test


----------



## dheavychevy38

No point in fuel preasure test when the nothing works lol.


----------



## theplowmeister

the scanner not reading leads me to think computer. if it is a short putting a new computer in could cook the new computer. check for shorts on the leads going to the computer.

disconnect the battery and remove the computer then with an ohm meeter check each pin on the connectors for ground. only the ground wires should have ground every thing else should have a couple of K Resistance.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I had that exact same problem, for me it was the plug in the center upper firewall in the main harness. It had a corroded connector and that controlled the dash and the fuel pump.


----------



## dheavychevy38

Thanks guys I will give those a shot. I found a computer on ebay 225$ lifetime warranty just in case. I will have to check that connector. Its is defintly wierd one day fine then the next nothing engine managment wise would work . I will let you know what I find.


----------



## tracerich

Does the check engine light illuminate at key on, engine off?


----------



## dheavychevy38

No it does not come on. Well Im going to crack a beer and start checken wires.


----------



## dheavychevy38

Well put a new computer in and now it runs  but still now gauges so got a different cluster coming. Plus when turning in 4wd there is a clunking noise. Everything in the front end is new so not sure maybe the tires hitting or something. Found out that the po had the alternator was wired wrong maybe thats what killed the pcm.


----------



## Ggg6

Are you sure there are no blown fuses? Maxi fuse or regular fuse.


----------



## dheavychevy38

Yep nothing is blown. I have checked all connections with test light and double checked with a multimeter. All the relays are new. All the grounds have been removed cleaned and reconnected. Also did extensive reading on the net and did the whole cleaning and twisting on the connectors to the cluster for a better fit.


----------

